# Met Marshmallow



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

Smore had a baby girl. Everyone met Marshmallow. My daughter named her. lol :fireworks:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to little furry Marshmallow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

Perfect name. How cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------

